# Fireplace leaking



## mmcginn2 (Apr 19, 2006)

We have a wood-burning fireplace insert with vinyl siding covering the chimney above the roof. During a recent rainstorm, we heard water dripping (loudly) onto the metal box inside the fireplace box (but not into the actual fireplace). A few minutes later, water started running in streams over the top of the fireplace, between the sheetrock and the actual fireplace. We had the installer come and take a look, but today it happened again, the first rain after it was repaired. I don't think it's the roof flashing b/c it's not running down the wall (no sheetrock damage), but I can't get a straight answer. Any ideas?


----------



## Oldman (Apr 18, 2006)

Not trying to be sarcastic, but are you sure it's not coming in through the top of the chimney? Maybe the weather cap is leaking. Also depening on where the chimney is in comparison with the roof I'd look into a possible roof leak, after all I'v seen water travel over 20' before it falls due to water tension.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Chances are it is the siding leaking. Was it wind driven rain? Is there any protection behind the siding? Vinyl siding leaks rather easily. This is why there is house wrap.


----------



## Oldman (Apr 18, 2006)

True, so true, think its driving in between the corner post and siding perhaps? House wrap aught to be behind it and made to come over top of chimney flashing. Check it out mmcginn2, MJW may be on to something


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Can you post a pic?


----------

